# Long distance boat trailering



## Chuck3000 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll be trailering my boat to Corpus Christi in abouta month, and will be doing some more long distance moves in the near future.

It's a 1998 19' Trophy that I am guessing weighs in the 2000# range. It sits on a 1998 single axle with a good frame but the springs, wheels,(disconnected) brakeslook like this:










So I need to replace leaf springs, bearings, possibly wheels&tires...at least. I am wondering should I even bother with this one, and since I am trailering such long distances would I be better off getting a dual axle?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

well the brakes look like hell, the springs are prob. fine. i would be more concerned about brgs. and wheel studs and nuts. before a long trip you should repack your brgs anyway. especially if you haven't in the past year already.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are going to be doing a lot of highway towing, I would difinitely consider a tandem and without a doubt brakes. With the tandem you wont hardly know the boat/trailer are back there and if you get in a situation at 70 mph that you need stop quick, the brakes will be helping not pushing. I don't know about other states, but Florida now requires brakes on all axles on anything over 3000 pounds.


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

but Florida now requires brakes on all axles on anything over 3000 pounds. 

does this mean that I have to put brakes on my socond axle. I have them on the front ones but not the rear. or is this for new trailers and we dont have to modify our existing ones...


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

It only applies to new trailers manufactured after a certain date. I am not sure, but I think it is Jan 2007 that it went into effect. I got a letter from Magic Tilt two years ago as a heads up.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

I towed a boat from Milton to Key West just make sure you have a spare and new bearings before you head out. 880 miles one way. I'm glad I did had a blast with my boat in the keys have fun.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

In addition to having new bearings, spare tire, and a spare hub, it may be a good idea to have a grease gun and add grease if needed. Maybe check this everytime that you stop to fill the tank.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

AFAIK, the brakes on all axles law is not new and there is no grandfathering. Try towing to Key West without trailer brakes on all axles...you may find yourself stopped, ticketed and turned around.

Harry


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey , im pulling my 22ft pathfinder down to Sarasota next week, the trailer has no brakes ...shud i expext problems with leo's?


----------



## Chuck3000 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I'll go ahead and replace the bearings and wheel hardware and get plenty of spares and see how it goes. Will probably be looking for these at the flea market this weekend.



Anybody have sea-tow trailer care? how is it?



Chuck


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i frequently trailer boats from norfolk to pensacola. first off i thave a tamdem trailer. i keep a greese gun and a complete tool kit in the car. i have 2 spare new tires with rims. the last time i pulled a boat long distance ( port st lucie to pensaocla ) i lost a tire, brakes locked up broke the lug nuts. beliveit or not i did not even feel this happen but did notice a differnce in the way the truck handled. 

my advice 

greese gun , tool kit , spare tire , set of 5 or 6 studs (depends on tire), and finally lights and flares incasesomthing happens at night .


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

For the parts check out abctrailerparts.comI bought a new axle,springs,hubs and brakes from them and great service and nice people. 

As for the seatow trailer I have the coverage but have not used it. It is supposed to cover your trailer when in tow and seems like a good policy.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You will do well to have a whole new hub ready to go as a spare. bearings greased nut washer and cotter pin. If you have a vacuum sealer for food, use that to package the thing. Otherwise a large ziplock bag.



Spare tires/wheel the correct size can be a pain to find and never mind how much more they cost when your on the road.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to the D.M.V. aquire the free book and you will find out that Fla' hashad the brake requirments for quite some time. Which one are you going to use in court A. Trailer company or B. State of Fla. requirments?:doh


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

After looking at the picture I would be scared to drive it to the closest boat ramp . Do your self a favor put new springs,U bolts,bearings and even consider new tires if they are worn any.

Extra tire and bearings would be a priority. Robs Trailer Hitch can do the work for you and I'm sure it would ease your mind going down theInterstate doing 60 miles an hour knowing all will be good instead of worrying what mile markeryou are going to breakdown at.

Good Luck


----------

